# whats your best driving song



## alanr (Mar 11, 2012)

ok this probably been asked before .but what your fav driving song/track

here's mind 

my home town bruce springsteen

:wave:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a couple that can help reduce journey times, 
Into the Night by 4 Strings
Silence by Delerium featuring Sarah McLachlan
But there are too many to mention them all


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a few , But if your asking for one 

ELO - Mr Blue Sky 

And it's even better when the sky is err.........................blue


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Kansas Carry on my Wayward son


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Boston - More Than A Feeling. Have to be careful though speed increases whilst listening!


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Khe Sanh - Cold Chisel


----------



## Mikey093 (Jun 16, 2013)

Mine has to be Insomnia by Faithless


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Something like boys of summer or the way it is by Bruce Hornsby


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

Sash - Equador!


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Killers mr brightside


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Telegraph road - Dire Straits


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

First one that springs to mind would be most likely dissolved girl by massive attack. But then again, that's the first one that I can think of, there are many others. Queen has lots of great driving songs


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I already created a thread like this, but anyway - 
Ghostface Killah - Daytona 500


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

NOFX - The Decline


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Junkers_GTi said:


> First one that springs to mind would be most likely dissolved girl by massive attack. But then again, that's the first one that I can think of, there are many others. Queen has lots of great driving songs


For cruising along the motorway in the middle of the night Massive Attack is the perfect soundtrack.


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Lets get rocked - def leppard :thumb:


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

This:

**WARNING: May increase driving pleasure when used in conjunction with automotive sound systems!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

stangalang said:


> Something like boys of summer or the way it is by Bruce Hornsby


Boys of Summer for me too


----------



## RobP (Oct 1, 2006)

This one for me


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Without a doubt Airbourne Runnin Wild. Amazing tune


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Guns and roses- you could be mine


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## HiDefinitionUK (Nov 14, 2012)

Motorhead Ace of Spades 
Whitesnake Here we go again!


----------

